# Overnight stop in Londonderry



## plumbill (May 6, 2006)

Anyone passing through Londondery going to Donegal on Tour are very welcome to park up at our house. There is room for 4motorhomes in our front yard with fresh water,toilet disposal, and electric if you need it. For those with a GPS just punch in BT47 6ST and for anyone else, take a left for "local traffic" at roundabout on Crescent Link Road at Homebase and proceed along the Rossdowney Road for approx half mile ,we are on the right hand side No 62 Cheers Willie and Eva


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

This is very generous Willie and Eva. I'm sure there will be many visitors who'll take you up on your kind offer. Number One Northern Ireland Passion site ?

Have you ever heard of the Safe (Kn)ights scheme ?

G


----------



## Hub (Sep 12, 2005)

Hi Willie and Eva,  
Thanks for the very kind offer.
We were visiting Hubs Ma in Rossdowney Drive for a few days in July. The weather was gorgeous for change so we managed to get out and about. 
Drifted down to the Giants Causeway and were surprised to find a visitors Centre and buses running down there............last time we went in 1975 it was an old dirt track all the way down/scramble back up and not a tourist to be seen!!
Tourism is going to be huge in N.I. 

Our MH is too big to get down her road so we were parking overnight out at Magheramason where more relatives live.  
Actually he's got shed loads of relatives on the Waterside........... we always have a great time!!

Hope to call in on you during our next visit. Probably summer 2007.


----------



## plumbill (May 6, 2006)

Hi Grizzly Our address is also on Safe (Kn) ights. I could get to like the Irish passion site bit .Hi to you as well Hub. You are welcome anytime and you dont have to park your Motorhome as far away as Magheramason when you can park it here and 10 minutes walk takes you to Rossdowney Drive. Looking forward to seeing you all sometime Best wishes for now W&E


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*your ofer*

Hi,Willie and Eva, thank you for a wonderful offer.My wife and I are going to the motorvan rally in Dun Lewey (i don't have the date yet) but if it is ok with yourself we would stop overnight and have a natter and a few drinks (to be sociable you know) your place is on our route so it would be a great place to stop. Give me a call 0n mob 07921 542519 or drop me a e-mail sometime.
Cheers,tom and jenny
scotland


----------



## Danumboy (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi Grizzly,
I have tried to find Safe (kn)ights and Number One Ireland Passion but have been unsuccessful. We are going to Ireland this year so could you help out please as to where to find the sites on the web.

Many thanks

John


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Danumboy said:


> Hi Grizzly,
> I have tried to find Safe (kn)ights and Number One Ireland Passion but have been unsuccessful.
> John


Hi John,

I was suggesting to Willie and Eva, after their kind offer, that they set themselves up as number One in a list of Irish Passion sites. Sorry; that wasn't very clear.

The Safe Knights scheme is- I think -set up by the Motorcaravanners Club and is internal to their members. I understand that any member with enough room to offer a safe overnight spot for another member can register that in a list somewhere.

See this thread:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-5304-days0-orderasc-0.html

G


----------



## Danumboy (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi Grizzly
Thank you for that. I agree that such a sch  eme would be a good idea as broached by Carol elsewhere.

I will look at the Safe (kn)ights scheme which in principle looks good as not everyone wants or needs to stop on a site every night.

John


----------

